# Lick's Homeburgers?



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

He got a few packages of frozen "Lick's Homeburgers" on sale this weekend thinking they were the best deal on the planet after hearing so much about the restaurant... Well they  suck! Such a disappointment! 
Anyhoo, would anyone give these to their dog? Reading the ingredients, they're not THAT bad, but contain some questionable stuff in small enough quantities that I imagine would be ok in small doses...


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Are they raw or already cooked then frozen? I searched them and couldn't find anyting on ingrediants if it's just the meat I would just give small doses til it was gone like twice a week or so but that does depend on the ingrediants in them or maybe break it up and use it as training treats?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Are they raw or already cooked then frozen? I searched them and couldn't find anyting on ingrediants if it's just the meat I would just give small doses til it was gone like twice a week or so but that does depend on the ingrediants in them or maybe break it up and use it as training treats?


I seriously need to get a life. I googled it too and couldn't find the ingrediants. 

Jax's Mom what are the ingrediants aside from beef?


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol thanks, you did the same thing as me and say "you" need to get a life.. what about me lol.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> lol thanks, you did the same thing as me and say "you" need to get a life.. what about me lol.


haha...sorry :crazy: its just that I've been logged on for more hours than I will admit only logging off to go outside with Mac.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Hmm... That would have been helpful, huh?  I couldn't find it either on the web but I was hoping someone else knew since they're so popular (for some crazy reason)...
beef, water, toasted wheat crumb, worcestershire sauce (molasses, vinegar, corn syrup, salt, caramel, garlic, sugar, spice, tamarind, flavor), maltodexin, salt, garlic powder, spice, modified milk ingredients, egg white powder (baker's yeast, citric acid)
They're raw frozen and Jax was super excited when he thought they were his... When we finished bbqing them I kind of felt bad because he would have enjoyed them a lot more than we did LOL


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

Doesn't sound like they would constitute for a dogs raw diet requirements, but they look like junk food and they don't look any worse than lots of the junk food people feed from the table.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

too high in sodium.

Licks , the original burger bar when it opened in the Toronto Beaches (Queen street E) was "the" place to go. The burgers were made fresh , on the spot and grilled.
The store was big enough to maybe seat 4 or 5 tables (2 seats) and have a line up for take out. The place was so popular you had lineups going down the block and they deserved it . Many a summer day was spent jogging with a dog down the boardwalk and then grabbing a burger at Licks , a frozen yogurt next door , and then lying in the grass at the Kew Park across the road . 
When they started expandinng things changed. 
The ingredients are good -- the meat is pasteurized , but it is not the same as it used to be.
Salt content is too high .
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

So this is what my life has come down to... We find a bunch of meat on sale but if it's not good enough for the dogs, we'll feed it to ourselves. :rofl:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Are these for humans? If so, this should be in chat not the RAW Feeding forum.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Are these for humans? If so, this should be in chat not the RAW Feeding forum.


Not trying to be smart, but if she feeds her dogs raw, and it's raw meat, wether it's meant for humans or not. Why wouldn't if fall into the RAW feeding section? Isn't most all raw meat sold for human consumption too?!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

if I understand right they are for humans but the humans didn't like them and wanted to know if they would be ok to feed to the dogs raw.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Holmeshx2 said:


> if I understand right they are for humans but the humans didn't like them and wanted to know if they would be ok to feed to the dogs raw.


Thanks, Holmes. The discussion as a whole was geared toward human consumption so it would appear it's in the wrong forum at first glance.

If the point of the thread it discuss whether or not it is ok to feed it dogs then ok but I would still argue that it isn't related to RAW feeding just feeding in general.

So feel free to discuss feeding them to dogs but if the discussion continues to be related to human consumption, the thread will be moved.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

They are raw fed normally, I was just curious if these could be fed to the dogs raw since us humans didn't care for them. It would seem like a waste to throw away this much meat. (there are a few pounds left)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Jax's Mom said:


> They are raw fed normally, I was just curious if these could be fed to the dogs raw since us humans didn't care for them. It would seem like a waste to throw away this much meat. (there are a few pounds left)


I see no reason to throw them out.

While I wouldn't feed them every day I would use them to make one Muscle Meat meal once a week until they were gone.

As for the location of this thread, I think it's exactly where it belongs.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

If they are high in salt content why dont you just feed them as training treats? Small portions isn't going to hurt them. Some of the treats out there that are made for dogs are worse than these. I would break them up and keep them in the freezer in smaller zip lock baggies and take them out and use them for training treats. I don't know that I would feed it as a meal but treats are treats....**** hotdogs are high is sodium so wth! Just make sure there is enough water for the dogs after.


----------

